# Tasty freezer treats.



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Found this a while back in a freezer. Pic is a bit grainy but the sausage links expired in 2005. Mmmmmm tasty. 


View attachment 78483


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You'll be glad you found those once the zombie apocalypse gets here.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I kid you not, we had a trashout in a small town a few years ago that had two freezers in the kitchen. Crew was cleaning out boxes and boxes of steak and chicken (thought they hit the mother load) when they came across freezer bags of frozen pit bull puppies. Turned it over to the local police, who had been over there numerous times for animal complaints. Don't know for what exactly, but they went to jail when he tracked the couple down.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

*re*



GTX63 said:


> I kid you not, we had a trashout in a small town a few years ago that had two freezers in the kitchen. Crew was cleaning out boxes and boxes of steak and chicken (thought they hit the mother load) when they came across freezer bags of frozen pit bull puppies. Turned it over to the local police, who had been over there numerous times for animal complaints. Don't know for what exactly, but they went to jail when he tracked the couple down.



two things, 
First: your crew eats things they find in houses? That is like the first rule of property preservation NEVER EAT ANYTHING YOU FIND. 

Second: I have found live animals in houses a few times. A friend of mine actually found a dog no more then 4 months old near death in a garage. He called the cops and they were so mad they said they were going to put out a warrant for the owners for animal cruelty or something. Was sad, the dog was super nice.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

For all I know they threw the freezer contents on the trailer... or went door to door selling the meat. I have no rules for what happens to items our crews pull out of houses, whether they donate toys/clothes/furniture to goodwill, scrap the metals, resell, etc. They are subs.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> two things,
> First: your crew eats things they find in houses? That is like the first rule of property preservation NEVER EAT ANYTHING YOU FIND.
> 
> Second: I have found live animals in houses a few times. A friend of mine actually found a dog no more then 4 months old near death in a garage. He called the cops and they were so mad they said they were going to put out a warrant for the owners for animal cruelty or something. Was sad, the dog was super nice.


Canned goods on occasion if the power is still on. Found a 3 cases of Chicken soup a few years ago with a date 2 years out. Cheap help and i split it. No really good reason to toss it. Also end up with new bottles of booze and beer. If the date is good it comes home. All of my canning jars i use for my garden have come from repo's. Dump the unknown food out, run em through the dishwasher and re-use them. Sell a lot of jars too. Get 50 cents a piece for them. Picked up hundreds over the years. Found a few dead animals, Nothing frozen though.....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Nothing from a repo goes into my mouth. 

Or near items that go into my mouth.

Sure I may be over doing it, glass can be bleached, but after seeing what you see in these disgusting
places................. nope, I aint doing it. Not even alcohol.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Nothing from a repo goes into my mouth.
> 
> Or near items that go into my mouth.
> 
> ...


And you'll eat at fast food joints??? LOL!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

They have a certification from the health dept.


At least they have an illusion of cleanliness.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> They have a certification from the health dept.
> 
> 
> At least they have an illusion of cleanliness.




Illusion is right. I have heard stories from friends that worked at those places in high school. I'm sure things haven't changed much in 23 years......


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Honestly, if I go inside to get the order, I try not to look too long in the kitchen area. :shutup:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I knew a guy that used to drink beer while working in the kitchen of KFC and always used to pour it into their batter.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

:drink: Order Up!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I knew a guy that used to drink beer while working in the kitchen of KFC and always used to pour it into their batter.


Beer Batter Chicken huh?? Nummy!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> You'll be glad you found those once the zombie apocalypse gets here.


It is already here.

It is called "Smart Phone" addiction.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Found this a while back in a freezer. Pic is a bit grainy but the sausage links expired in 2005. Mmmmmm tasty.


Nice! 
Will you trade for some leftover fish'ish thing that I found in a house yesterday? It smells like it is from about the same time period. I'll throw the Tupperware in on the deal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

man thats nasty.. i thawed out a chicken breast i put in the freezer 4 months ago.. severe freezer burn even with being in a ziploc baggy... cant imagine that thing, give it to the neighbor no one on your street likes unless you are that neighbor


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

woodworkbykirk said:


> man thats nasty.. i thawed out a chicken breast i put in the freezer 4 months ago.. severe freezer burn even with being in a ziploc baggy... cant imagine that thing, give it to the neighbor no one on your street likes unless you are that neighbor


Lemme guess you didn't remove the air and you put it in a frost free freezer?


----------

